# Will zebra danios be ok with German rams



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

I'd like to keep the rams in 80 degree water


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

Anyone


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have had no problems having them with Rams or in 80 degree water


----------



## dssv (Jan 1, 2012)

I have them in one of my tanks with German Rams.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

They will eat spawned eggs rather quickly. If you want your rams to breed it's not a good idea. They won't fin nip each other though and have tolerated up to 82F temp just fine.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

Ok thanks 
&#56833;


----------



## dalans (Aug 11, 2012)

I have kept them together too, with no problems.


----------

